# Link nguyễn xin chào mọi người



## linkcute

Mình là link sở thích của mình là nấu ăn và làm các đồ handmade. không biết trong diễn đàn có bạn nào cùng sớ thich với mình không nhỉ ?
Tham gia diễn đàn mình rất muốn được giao lưu với các bạn trên mọi miền tổ quốc. được trao đổi những kinh nghiệm nấu ăn ngon, cách làm các đồ handmade độc đáo.


----------



## duahau77

*Trả lời: Link nguyễn xin chào mọi người*

chào em, anh có sở thích....lovemade


----------



## taditimem

*Trả lời: Link nguyễn xin chào mọi người*

anh cung thich nau an 
hi 01666622737 lam wen nhen


----------



## dienxinh

*Trả lời: Link nguyễn xin chào mọi người*

a muốn làm chuyện ... thế a dám ra thủ đô vs em k SDT 01666573114 HomePhone:0253877219 thế nha


----------



## traivietnam_handsome

anh đang ở thủ đô, mình làm bạn nhé


----------



## mre90pro

mình tên đạt ở cầu giáy 1m75 68kg rất thích làm tình cho các c e có thể giao lưu cùng đc k sdt 0975761515


----------



## trinhdungsd

linkcute đã viết:


> Mình là link sở thích của mình là nấu ăn và làm các đồ handmade. không biết trong diễn đàn có bạn nào cùng sớ thich với mình không nhỉ ?
> Tham gia diễn đàn mình rất muốn được giao lưu với các bạn trên mọi miền tổ quốc. được trao đổi những kinh nghiệm nấu ăn ngon, cách làm các đồ handmade độc đáo.


chào em! Anh có sở thích tình dục, hãy liên hệ với a nhé em! 0915872966, 0968120361


----------



## Đẹp+...

linkcute đã viết:


> Mình là link sở thích của mình là nấu ăn và làm các đồ handmade. không biết trong diễn đàn có bạn nào cùng sớ thich với mình không nhỉ ?
> Tham gia diễn đàn mình rất muốn được giao lưu với các bạn trên mọi miền tổ quốc. được trao đổi những kinh nghiệm nấu ăn ngon, cách làm các đồ handmade độc đáo.


Mình cũng là đầu bếp hii


----------



## vandung95

mjh biet mỗi luộc trứg :v


----------



## timgaixauhn

Alo


----------



## Pham_Man_Duy_Uyen

thích nấu ăn nè hihi


----------



## longphamdoan89

Chào backlink, rất vui được làm quen với bạn


----------



## Duy Mạnh

Chào linh


----------



## Trongnguyen25071991

linkcute đã viết:


> Mình là link sở thích của mình là nấu ăn và làm các đồ handmade. không biết trong diễn đàn có bạn nào cùng sớ thich với mình không nhỉ ?
> Tham gia diễn đàn mình rất muốn được giao lưu với các bạn trên mọi miền tổ quốc. được trao đổi những kinh nghiệm nấu ăn ngon, cách làm các đồ handmade độc đáo.


Add zalo e nhé


----------



## duyingsheng

linkcute đã viết:


> Mình là link sở thích của mình là nấu ăn và làm các đồ handmade. không biết trong diễn đàn có bạn nào cùng sớ thich với mình không nhỉ ?
> Tham gia diễn đàn mình rất muốn được giao lưu với các bạn trên mọi miền tổ quốc. được trao đổi những kinh nghiệm nấu ăn ngon, cách làm các đồ handmade độc đáo.



Hi Linh,
Bên mình cũng làm đồ handmade về da. Nếu Linh và các bạn có cùng quan tâm thì xem tham khảo nội dung bên dưới nhé .

"Mùa Valentine 2020, bạn muốn làm một món quà độc đáo, thú vị, cá tính để tặng hay tỏ tình với người mình yêu thương??? Bạn đang phân vân mình nên lựa chọn món quà nào cho hợp lý nhất?
Shop đồ da handmade "Pink Concept" sẽ mang lại cho các bạn nhiều sự lựa chọn quà tặng mang phong cách cá nhân, cá tính, giúp bạn và người thương có thể dễ dàng xích lại gần nhau hơn. 
Bên mình nhận làm và shipping trong khu vực Bắc Ninh & Gia Lâm, Hà Nội.
Contact sớm cho chúng mình theo page bên dưới nhé:
facebook.com/bloghandmadetour


----------



## theluc89

Chào Linh nguyễn


----------

